
Internet Explorer is the last browser standing - petrel
http://betanews.com/2013/02/13/internet-explorer-is-the-last-browser-standing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed+-+bn+-+Betanews+Full+Content+Feed+-+BN
======
CurtHagenlocher
"Opera's decision to change rendering engines means three of the top five
browsers will use Webkit. Internet Explorer stands alone, and that is the
wrong place to be."

I've been subtracting three from five over and over, and I keep getting two
instead of one. What am I doing wrong?

~~~
roopeshv
your tech journolism and opinions are what's wrong. In those trades, it is 5 -
3 = 1, when 1 = other browser is the one you do not like or is an easy pick.
you are green, grasshopper

